
Ask HN: Feedback on my event planning app idea - fusionpro
Hi everyone, 
I am working on an app that aims to take the stress out of event planning. It would essentially allow one to do everything one needs to plan an event, from finding a venue to sending out invitations, from one platform.<p>When you create an event, you input the budget, location, and type of event (wedding, birthday, etc.). You can then add various aspects of the event, such as venue, music, food, photography etc. Once you click &quot;add venue&quot; for example, the app finds venues suited to you based on your budget, location, and type of event, and you can search for characteristics such as &quot;church&quot; or &quot;hotel.&quot; The platform would provide the contact information of the venue, and you can either add them to a short list or confirm them as your venue. Once your finished, the app would create a template to send out invitations based on your event&#x27;s information.
Is this something you would use? Why or why not? Would this app be useful if it encompasses all events as I described or if it would cover a niche such as birthdays&#x2F;weddings. Please let me know, I appreciate you taking the time to read this.
======
justinlaing
Interesting idea.

What are the existing apps like for this? Why are they lacking? What's your
insight?

Would this be a paid app or ad supported?

On a technical note, do you have a way to get the data on the venues?
Especially cost? If you do that sounds interesting. You might start with a
simpler service: Search for event venues within a certain budget.

~~~
fusionpro
Thanks for the response. Existing apps make you find services such as venue by
yourself. Some of them allow you to send invites but most are not
comprehensive. I think a platform where you can find and connect to services
would take a lot of the stress out of event planning. It would be probably be
a free app if you're an individual creating only a few events a year. It could
charge event planning companies, and it could charge service providers such as
venues to be promoted on search results. Data I am getting from the Google
Places Javascript API, which I believe is free unless I charge people to use
my service. Google API can be annoying at times, and I may check out Locu's
API. Thanks for the idea. It fills a niche but it might be a little too
simple. Worth considering though

------
OrionSeven
Personally no, but I don't plan many events. Have you seen anyone ask for this
type of stuff before? Like on a wedding forum has anyone said they've had this
pain?

In other words, not just your pain. I say this because building a product
doesn't mean people will come.

